
The most-shared images of Amazon fires are old or not of the Amazon - briandear
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/22/us/debunk-amazon-photos-trnd/index.html
======
kontorlaore
It started on celebrity Instagram.

In three days it expanded until it forced the global media to report on it. It
didn't before, because fires like this happen every year, so it was considered
just ordinary fact.

I saw some Instagram posts which suggest that some big influencers were DMed
with the story from local activists, and then influencers started copying
eachother and spreading it further.

I think it's the first time a thing started on Instagram became G7 agenda.

------
enirak
I didn't have any news before because the current brazilian government is
negligent and there are some interest in not making a big allarm over the
issue locally because of the consequences on economy (agribusiness related and
because of the EU-MERCOSUL agreement). But the fire is more severe than usual
(about 80% more fire focus than last year), so much more severe than usual
that the smoke reached the Southeast part of the country and one day the
afternoon became night in São Paulo because of it and that never happened
before...

The most alarming of all it is that the environment minister had take many
actions that lead to this situation (cut money from a fund that worked to
prevent fire, had actively work to disrupt environmental government
organizations, among other things). The president also, lost a lot of money
from the Amazon fund and now it's saying there is no money to put the fire
out... He also fired the head of a scientific institute (INPE) that report
that deforestation had increase and put someone that denies gobal warming in
his place... A totally irresponsable fool...only now, with all this
(economical) pressure he started to take some action to diminish the fire.
Beside there are a lot of bills being discussed in the Congress to free for
economical exploration indigenous reserves... It is a very alarming situation
for the environment here in Brazil....

------
anonymous_ch
Imagine how amplified this problem will become once creating a 'deepfake' or
fictitious GAN-generated photo is as easy as typing an emoji.

